# The bwi driver



## xhhj (May 23, 2011)

Hello, FreeBSD users!

I have a Dell XPS M1530 with a Broadcom Wireless b/g BCM4315 wireless card, which I'm trying to get to work. I've searched the Internet and I've found that it needs a driver called bwi(4), apparently written by a user named paradox, however I am unable to get this driver anywhere; all the links to it are dead.

Can you please give me a working link to the driver, or at least tell me if it exists in ports and how can I find it? Or maybe tell me if there's alternative way of installing my wireless network card without using the bwi(4) driver.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2011)

Both bwi(4) and bwn(4) are part of the base system.  Which you need depends on the card.  The easiest way to tell is just to load one and see if it recognizes the card.


----------



## xhhj (May 23, 2011)

Thank you, it works fine with bwn(4). I followed your guide at http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/wireless.html except I replaced "urtw" with "bwn" and "urtw0" with "bwn0" and I also added 
	
	



```
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
```
 to /etc/loader.conf, then rebooted.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2011)

That's probably /boot/loader.conf.


----------

